# Western Symphony recording



## Minkhollow

Greetings all 
I am on the hunt for a digital or super clean recording of Hershy Kay's "Western Symphony" it was a piece ( _I believe_ ) commissioned by George Balanchine for the New York city Ballet .
Only one recording seems to exist and it is only on LP. 
I did an inter library loan and the recording that arrived a few days ago is quite scratchy.

Anyone have this ? ,I'd be willing to pay for a cleaned up copy. 
Terry ( minkhollow )


----------



## Merl

Minkhollow said:


> Greetings all
> I am on the hunt for a digital or super clean recording of Hershy Kay's "Western Symphony" it was a piece ( _I believe_ ) commissioned by George Balanchine for the New York city Ballet .
> Only one recording seems to exist and it is only on LP.
> I did an inter library loan and the recording that arrived a few days ago is quite scratchy.
> 
> Anyone have this ? ,I'd be willing to pay for a cleaned up copy.
> Terry ( minkhollow )


Its available to hear on Deezer.

https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.deezer.com/album/15691986&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwicl_ydvcvnAhVWhlwKHVHbDuEQFjABegQIChAB&usg=AOvVaw0kOARp0yHpRHYFLH0Ul9ny


----------



## Minkhollow

Thank you so much for the link


----------

